# Eagle Feathers



## VisExp (Feb 12, 2009)

This is a second attempt at my version of Eagle's Feathers design.  The materials are ebony, aluminum and some plastic I picked up on the job site about a year ago.  The kit is a black ti. Jr. Gent.  

There are some minor issues I'm still not happy with, but I'm pleased with the layout of the design.

Eagle was very much in my thoughts while I was in the workshop working on this blank.

As always your comments and critiques, good or bad, are welcome.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 12, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 12, 2009)

Keith, Eagle is smiling! Wonderful job any issues are well hidden so send it to me to examine and lets see if I can find the issues I promise I will maybe send it back :biggrin:.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2009)

NICE work, Keith.

Boy, I'll bet turning THAT pulled a little sweat onto the brow!!!


----------



## gketell (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow that is really nice!!  Great job!

Just always try to remember, perfection is only for machine made pens.  If it is hand made the slight imperfections are called "Character" and prove your devotion to the craft!!

GK


----------



## davinci27 (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW, I hope you are entering it in the freestyle competition.


----------



## Monty (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks great Eagle would be proud.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Roy and Mannie!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 12, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> NICE work, Keith.
> 
> Boy, I'll bet turning THAT pulled a little sweat onto the brow!!!


Ditto - but in the words of Eagle - you can always make another....


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 12, 2009)

Suhhh-weettttt!


----------



## Freethinker (Feb 12, 2009)

Keith;

Love the dynamic of the colors, love the match of the black ti. kit to the blanks.........this is just an absolute stunner of a pen.

Eagle would look very favorably on your efforts, I think.


----------



## coach (Feb 12, 2009)

That is beautiful.  The great thing about Eagle not writing up how to do all of his designs is that everyone must figure them out on their own.  That is what he wanted us to all do and I know he smiles that some are still figuring out their own way!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 12, 2009)

That is awesome, great work.


----------



## talbot (Feb 13, 2009)

Lovely pen Keith, you must have laboured long and hard putting that one together.
Worth it though.
regards, Bill


----------



## skiprat (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!  Keith, you have done some really fantastic pens, but this is way up near the top of the list. 

Hell, even your pics are great!!!!

There are TWO contests that you could enter.....Photo & Freestyle, so what are you waiting for? Or do you have something else up your sleeve!!!:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 13, 2009)

I can see what you mean by the micro flaws in the lamination, but come on!  It's a fantastic rendition that requires a lot of skill and patience.  We are always our own worse critic.  I think it's a smashing awesome pen and hope that you didn't make a blank like that for you local area chapter collaboration!!!

Steve...stop talking already or I'll never win anything anywhere!


----------



## george (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool work. Congrats.


----------



## LouisQC (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a stunning pen, bravo.


----------



## mitchm (Feb 13, 2009)

Keith......stunning work!!  BAKGAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, absolutely stunning work Keith...:worship:


----------



## dennisg (Feb 13, 2009)

Keith, you never cease to amaze me. Nice work.


----------



## cdbakkum (Feb 13, 2009)

*cdbakkum*

I need help. I am making some double twist pens out of aluminum. How do I sand and polish them?  Carl


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome craftsmanship.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW I need some of that magical Florida water Keith it's beautiful, you and Steve never cease to amaze me, Y'all's da bomb.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone 



ed4copies said:


> Boy, I'll bet turning THAT pulled a little sweat onto the brow!!!



The turning wasn't that bad Ed.  I was suprised at how aggresive I could make the cuts.  Sanding was a nightmare though   The aluminum stained the white plastic something terrible.

Eventually I gave up on sanding, made a couple passes with the skew to clean up and applied my finish.



gketell said:


> Just always try to remember, perfection is only for machine made pens.  If it is hand made the slight imperfections are called "Character" and prove your devotion to the craft!!



Thanks Greg, but a little to much "character" in this one :biggrin:



skiprat said:


> There are TWO contests that you could enter.....Photo & Freestyle, so what are you waiting for? Or do you have something else up your sleeve!!!:wink:



I'm keeping Jeff guessing :wink:



bitshird said:


> WOW I need some of that magical Florida water Keith it's beautiful, you and Steve never cease to amaze me, Y'all's da bomb.



I keep on telling you Ken, it's all in the water.  Magic stuff, look what it even does to the fish


----------



## reddwil (Feb 13, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## VisExp (Feb 13, 2009)

cdbakkum said:


> I need help. I am making some double twist pens out of aluminum. How do I sand and polish them?  Carl



Carl, I've not made an aluminum pen before, only aluminum segments.  I would imagine you just need to sand through all the grits including micro mesh.  I would polish it with something like Brasso.  To protect the aluminum from tarnishing the best thing to do would be to clear powder coat it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Feb 14, 2009)

AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME!!!


----------



## sah6139 (Feb 14, 2009)

steve


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cool, nice work.


----------

